# Ipad et forfait iphone compatible ?



## sylvano99 (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un forfait Iphone et je pense acheter un ipad. Est-ce que je pourrais utiliser ma puce iphone pour la mettre dans l'ipad et avoir internet sur l'ipad en illimité ?


----------



## Gwen (9 Mai 2010)

Non, car la puce n'est pas au même format. La puce du iPad est plus petite.


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Mai 2010)

Orange vient de sortir des forfaits spécifiques pour l'ipad...


----------



## sylvano99 (9 Mai 2010)

ouai j'ai vue cette histoire de puce plus petite mais il existe déjà des adaptateurs.
j'utilise mon iphone avec un forfait iphone + mon macbook avec un autre forfait everywhere je ne vais pas reprendre un 3eme forfait pour un ipad je trouve que c'est abusé qd même surtout que ce n'est pas pour utiliser les 3 à la fois...

j'ai peut-etre une autre solution qui consisterais à avoir une carte sim fille, c'est je crois 10euros par mois en plus et ça permet d'avoir 2 sims avec le même forfait, à l'origine c'est pour ceux qui ont une voiture mais ça marcherait peut-être avec un ipad ??


----------

